# Richtige Montage einer Laufpose



## strizi (22. August 2005)

Ich möchte gerne vom Ufer aus mit einer 3,3m Rute auf Zander bzw. Hecht angeln. Um den Köder (Gummifisch, Twister) möglichst Grundnahe zu führen, hab ich eine Laufpose gemacht. Leider funktioniert sie nicht. Wenn ich die Rute auswerfe liegt die Schnurr und die Pose am Teich und es wird keine Schnurr (0,35) durch die Öse der Laufpose gezogen, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass der Köder noch nicht am Grund liegt. 
Muss ich den Köder schwerer machen? Oder muss ich was machen, damit die Pose besser läuft?
Wie schaut eigentlich die genaue Montage aus?


----------



## EgoZocker (22. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage einer Laufpose*

Warum benutzt du zum Spinnfischen eine Pose?;+ 
Zieh den Twister doch einfach so über den Grund, kann mir das mit nem Schwimmer gar nicht vorstellen...
Einfach Jigkopf durch den Twister ziehen und ab ins Wasser!


----------



## Nebelhorn (23. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage einer Laufpose*

Kann mich EgoZocker nur anschließen. 
Was willst Du mit der Pose?

Anders natürlich, wenn Du mit Köderfisch angeln willst. Grundsätzlich mußt Du die Gleitfähigkeit der Pose überprüfen. Gleitet die Schnur mühelos durch das Öhr hindurch? Ist die Schnur vielleicht zu dick, um einwandrei durch die Öse zu laufen? Im Zweifel halt mehr Blei dranhängen.
Aber nochmal: Beim Angeln mit Twister und GuFi besser auf Pose verzichten!


----------



## strizi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage einer Laufpose*

Danke für die Antworten!

Bei einem Twister ist mir mittlerweile klar, dass ich keine Pose brauche. Ich hab aber GuFI die unten einen Drillingshacken haben. Besteht da nicht die Gefahr, dass sie, wenn ich sie ohne Pose verwende, am Boden hängenbleiben?

Dh, ich brauche die Laufpose nur bei KöFi, oder?


----------



## Rosi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage einer Laufpose*

Der Köder liegt bestimmt auf Grund. Hast du denn über der Pose einen Gummistopper gesetzt? Ohne den Stopper steht die Pose nie und immer hängt die Schnur durch.


----------



## EgoZocker (23. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage einer Laufpose*



> Ich hab aber GuFI die unten einen Drillingshacken haben. Besteht da nicht die Gefahr, dass sie, wenn ich sie ohne Pose verwende, am Boden hängenbleiben?




Lass einfach mal die Pose weg und schau, ob die Montage schön über den Grund hoppelt. Sonst schleifst du ja nur den Drilling über den Boden und dann hast du früher oder später sicher nen Hänger. Also beim Kurbeln immer Pausen machen und die Rutenspitze leicht nach oben ziehen, eben wie beim Twistern. Sollte eigentlich klappen #6


----------



## EgoZocker (23. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage einer Laufpose*

Und noch was: wenn du mit einer Laufpose angelst, solltest du keine 0,35mm dicke Schnur nehmen. Bei kleinen Laufposen ist die Öse meistens zu klein für die Schnur!


----------

